# Anyone keeping Crayfish?



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I went to a fish club picnic this past Saturday and we got to splash around in the Eno River. There were crayfish in the water and one of the members scooped one up and I got to play with it for a short while. It was a baby and oh so cute. Anyway, do any of you keep Crays, particularly in your planted tanks (and do they destroy your plants?).


----------



## spreerider (Apr 19, 2005)

i have one crayfish in a 5g tank for now, and he eats every plant i have ever put in his tank even bamboo and anubias, i feed all my plant trimmings to him now he especially likes java moss, if you want a cray make sure you have a good lid, mine escaped last night, found him on the kitchen floor not moving, put him in the tank and he is still alive but not doing too good, anyone know if there is anything i can do to help him?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I hope your cray recovers! Poor thing  I'm not planning to get one right now, was just hoping to hear from all the cray keepers out there. Eventually I would like a cray -- maybe some day when I get into a more sturdy home. Any pictures of your cray?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't they have a pretty voracious appetite for fish too? Or are they to be kept in a species only tank?

The Crays we have around here can give you a pretty good nip, and occasionally clamp on to your foot/let and not let go for anything. :shock:


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Yea I wouldn't trust them with fish -- the crays we were pulling out weren't nipping us, but I'm told they grow fast and start eating fish quick.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

This might be an old thread, but I know some of you out there are breeding dwarf crays. It would be good if you let us know:

1. what crays you keep?
2. why do you keep them?
3. are they plant friendly?
4. size?
5. How big is the tank you keep them?
6. What are your tank parameters and temp?
7. Do you keep them with shrimp?

If you have pics, feel free to post them.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

milalic said:


> This might be an old thread, but I know some of you out there are breeding dwarf crays. It would be good if you let us know:
> 
> 1. what crays you keep?
> 2. why do you keep them?
> ...


1. Mexican Dwarf Orange Crays
2. Small, relatively peaceful, fun
3. I only have moss in there so they don't touch that
4. About the size of my Bumblebee shrimp
5. Tank is 5.5 gallons and it houses three of these (2 females 1 male)
6. PH around 7.0, KH 3, GH 11 (Temp 72)
7. Nope, they are only three crays in that tank along with some endlers.

Overall, one of the best invererbrates I have ever kept. They can be pricey but well worth the money when it comes to the "cool" factor. These little critters will literally put shrimp to shame, the personality is unbelievable. Sometimes when I walk up to the tank too fast they charge at the glass with their mini-pinchers up in the air looking to attack me [smilie=h: , but the funny thing is that they are the size of my shrimp.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

1. what crays you keep?

Cambarellus shulfertii and C. patzcuarensis sp. orange.

2. why do you keep them?

For something that's a bit different and for general scavengers. Also adds diversity and another element into the fauna. The orange on C. patzcuarensis sp. orange is unmatched by any other invert that I know of that stays at that size and is plant friendly.

3. are they plant friendly?

Yes for both species. This is confirmed for over 30 species of plants.

4. size?

Max size for C. shulfertii is around 1.5". For C. patzcuarensis, they're currently at 1" after being in the tank for about 2 months (estimate that they will reach the same size as for C. shulfertii). 

5. How big is the tank you keep them?

C. shulfertii has been placed in 1.5, 10, and 90 gallon tanks. A trio of C. patzcuarensis is currently in another 1.5 gallon. 

6. What are your tank parameters and temp?

Tank parameters for the 90 gallon is: pH 6.2, KH 2, with a temperature of 80F. Tank parameters for the 1.5 gallon is: pH 7.4, KH 7, and kept in room temperature with no heating. 

7. Do you keep them with shrimp?

Yes. Both species were kept with cherry shrimps with no problems as long as there's enough room for both. If they aren't fed enough, the crays will take a few shrimps here and there.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

What do you feed them?


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Combination of algae wafers, New Life Spectrum micro pellets, and frozen bloodworms.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Ibn said:


> Combination of algae wafers, New Life Spectrum micro pellets, and frozen bloodworms.


My Orange Crays go nuts over bloodworms!!! They don't seem to want to eat anything else so they've become somewhat spoiled. :thumbsup:

I feed mine many times a day so I try to vary their food somewhat. Algae wafers, frozen bloodworms, frozen brine shrimp, fruity pumpkin crisps (aquabid), hbh crab bites, kensfish earthworm pellets, various flaked foods.....probably more but I can't think of them right now


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Interesting. So how many times a day do you feed them?

Pedro


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

milalic said:


> Interesting. So how many times a day do you feed them?
> 
> Pedro


3-5, but only enough so they eat it right away. I use long tweezers and put the food right in front of them, they grab it rather quickly.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Once a day max for me. Usually I don't remember to feed them daily so it's more along the lines of 2-3 times a week.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Ibn said:


> Once a day max for me. Usually I don't remember to feed them daily so it's more along the lines of 2-3 times a week.


You just drop the food in the tank?


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Basically, yes.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Ibn said:


> Basically, yes.


I remember you posting pictures of the crayfish mating....any signs of pregnant females yet? 

Did your crays grow like crazy? Mine seem bigger all the time, they are probably all over an inch now or close to it.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Nope, no signs of eggs or anything yet, unfortunately. 

The crays did grow double in size in about a month but they've slow down considerably now.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I have an adult pair and no eggs as well. I have an orange female with a wild blood one...These is a proven pair. Hopefully they will do their thing and get eggs...

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## CanadianCray (Oct 16, 2004)

Females can hold onto a males sperm for months before using it. They will only extract eggs when they feel safe.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

CanadianCray said:


> Females can hold onto a males sperm for months before using it. They will only extract eggs when they feel safe.


That's some interesting info....I hope my females feel safe.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

CanadianCray said:


> Females can hold onto a males sperm for months before using it. They will only extract eggs when they feel safe.


So, if they never feel safe, then they will never breed..?


----------

